# Tube Jig techniques



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson (Jan 2, 2010)

I would like to make an effort to learn how to fish the TUBE JIG for bass--mainly rivers and creeks. Is there anyone out there that could offer me some tips on how to properly rig the tube jig and fish it. What kind of hooks are best? Any help would be greatly appreciateted. John.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

there are so many ways to rig them that it isn't even funny. the tube jig that i use a lot of the time is a texas rigged tube on a 3/0 or 4/0 with 1/32 bullet weight in front of it. then, in shallow water with not a lot of cover or a topwater situation,i pass the line through the front of the tube with something like a sewing needle and then tie a large treble hook and let the tube rest on the hook. this will create a floating lure that i have caught a lot of fish on, especially in rivers.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Tubes are great baits to fish but keep a few things in mind while fishing them.

1) If you do texas rig them, remember that these can be tough baits. What I mean is that when the hook is tex exposed, it can be difficult to achieve solid hook sets so be sure to give a bit more than just a sweeping hook set. I have had better luck with a more intentional jerk. It took me a few smallies getting off (or just letting go) before I realized what I was doing wrong.

2) These baits easily go into the stomaches of bass. Sometimes the hit can be subtle therefore allowing the bait to get deeper in the mouth. This can kill fish easily.

3) Consider _side_ tex exposing the hook. Instead of running the hook through the tube, go through the nose then run the hook along the body and tex expose it on the side.

You can also you tube videos on these subjects for a visual.

Good Luck!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Ways I rig a tube:

1. Weightless with a Gama 2/0 or 3/0 hook
2. With a split shot 12"-24" above the tube
3. With a tube jig head
4. Texas rigged
5. C-rigged
6. Drop-shot


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good points all! Also keep in mind that fishing rivers and creeks you will eventually snag up! Underwater debrise and obstructions = cover for bass and may be in one place one year, and in a completely different place the next year! Water levels, weather conditions and current flow constantly change these fisheries and what may be a hot area one year, may be void and worthless the next year. Sometimes even faster than that. It not only effects bass but also the forage base as well, such as crayfish, minnow and shad migrations, grass and vegetation growth, etc. I've had the best success fishing tubes in and around areas with heavy rock or rip rap as these areas do not change as fast as other vunerable areas of a river might, and crayfish also hold in these areas longer which a tube bait mimics very well.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Can't beat a coffee tube in Goby Magic. Those produce more fish for me than anything. I always Texas rig mine, I will put the sinker inside of the tube however. Depending on the size of the weight, especially if using a worm weight, I will reverse the orientation to make it nose heavy. Reversing the orientation will provide a larger surface area and not pull the weights through the tubes as easily. Sometimes a regular worm weight will tear up a lot of tubes very quickly. XPS EZ tube weights are the way to go in my opinion. They can't be fished wrong as long as you fish them slow. And rig to where the hook point is just inside of the tube cavity for better hook sets. 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._74235_100010003_100000000_100010000_100-10-3


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I wade for river/stream smallies and feel that I have figured out what to do with the tubes. I have really good results in rivers where the holes i fish are anywhere between 3ft-12ft.

I use tube jigheads in weights of 1/8, 3/16, and 1/4 oz depending on current and depth. Get good quality ones that have gamagatsu hooks or something equivalent. Don't bother with generic hooks, even if they do cost $2 or $3 less.

In rivers I wade, I mostly use 1/8oz but there are times that 1/16oz would help with snagging (be prepared to dig out snags with this method). I like to walk upstream and sneak up behind the fish when they are facing into the current. I make long casts for the most part. I have found that if I cast directly in front of me, I snag more often, so therefore I usually cast out at an minumum angle of around 25 degrees. I let the current bring the tube back towards me while I keep the slack out of the line. If you have it weighted right, the tube will nick the bottom as it goes rather than drag along. Keeping the slack out will also prevent the fish from inhaling it. I get a very high % of fish with the hook in the side of their mouth. I like to use watermelon, black, and smoke colored tubes in this application.

If I am fishing in a boat, generally the water is deeper, so therefore I use a heavier weight (usually the heaviest I go is 1/4 oz but sometimes more weight is needed). These holes are more like 10-12 ft depth. We do alot of drift fishing where again I throw upstream from the boat. The drift usually keeps the line tighter but I use a fairly slow to almost medium retrieve and try to swim the tube more than keep it right on the bottom. I will impart some action by giving a jerk every 5 or 6 cranks and then let it rest for a second or two. For this application, I like using tubes that are clear with blue, purple and green sparkle or smoke colored tubes with purple and gold flake. I guess I would say that I like tubes that are more minnow-ish in color for this application.

I can't speak highly enough about Poor Boys tubes. They are nice and thick, take a beating, and are LOADED with glitter and salt. If you can get your hands on them, I would do it. They go for around $10 for a pack of 20. I also use Strike King Coffee tubes, and they work well. I generally get the coffee tubes in watermelon with red flake.

I like fishing with tubes no smaller than 3.5 inches. My friends don't have a problem catching more fish than me on most occasions, but I almost always get the big fish with these methods. I will take quality over quantity almost every day of the week.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Here's how BASSIN'101 and I fish Tubes

1- cast out the tube around rocks and trees.
2- hop or drag the Tube along the bottom
3- get tube stuck along bottom!.........
4- laugh at the one who got stuck...........
5- pull and break line or go get the tube and spook the fish along shoreline!
6- retie and repeat 1-5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
j/k


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

fishingwithjohnnyjohnson,
Hope these pictures help. I fish the tube similar to a worm. Drag it or hop it. Whatever works at that time.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

bassin101, that right there is very very good information and is similiar to what i use sometimes, i also use Old Ham's weedless tube lure hooks, they are about half way down the page, they are hard to find unless your local bait & tackle orders them for you, BPS used to carry them, but got rid of them to carry there own product, heres their website:

http://oldhamjigs.com/


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded. I read all responses with great interest and I can't wait to get on it this spring. I fish 1/8 oz jigs with twisters and I both swim and pop them back to the boat. The Tube Jig seems to be fished similar and I look forward to fishing it alot this summer. Top Notch information I have read and I appreciate it. Drop me a line if you wanna fish the Columbus, Ohio area for great fishing. John.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I just about always flip a Tube when I am fishing one. I like to use a 4/0 Mustad Ultra Point hook but the way I weight it is different. I like to use the internal weight with a rattle on it. You slide the weight up into the tube before you put the hook in and there is a slot that you put the point of the hook thru. I like it better because when the fish picks it up there is nothing hard on the outside like a bullet weight that will feel un-natural to the fish and they seem to hold onto it longer.


----------



## HoggBoss (Nov 12, 2009)

One of my favorite lures to pond fish from belly boat. Lite (8Lb max) line and relatively open water. I fish it using the wide gap Gama tube hook with the clip. Weightless and weedless with the tip just under the "skin". It's a slower, more deliberate presentation when fished like this, but produces for me when they're being finikey. It has a great wounded baitfish, erratic, darting motion and an extremely natural appearance. Just an occasional twitch of the rod tip and it drives bass crazy. You really have to be a line watcher though. As someone else said, they will inhale it and just sit there.. "GULP"! +1 dead bass and -1 nice Gama hook.


----------

